
Ajit Pai's Big Lie - coloneltcb
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20171127/01044438683/ajit-pais-big-lie.shtml
======
cwkoss
Ajit Pai is the worst kind of person. Greedy liar bought off by the people
he's supposed to regulate.

~~~
TwoNineA
So like 99% of politicians?

